# Imagine your swing



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

One of things I've noticed has helped me recently is picturing what you want your swing to be like before you actually do it. Imagine bringing the club down and hitting the ball square on, and then following through and bringing it back. You'll find that it's alot easier to make your club do what you want it to if you've got a picture of what that should be like

Hope that helps


----------



## gOLfEr056 (Mar 30, 2006)

I think I naturally do this when I am about to hit the ball. I try ti visualize me hitting the ball and where the ball is going to land. Usually it works for me, but when my shot goes wrong I am usually more dissapointed. I think if you cant even imagine what your swing/shot is going to look like your never going to do it.

Always be positive.


----------

